# YT624 Accessories and Spare Parts



## BCCJWC (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey guys, so after a few years of dreaming I am upgrading to a YT624EJ. 

I negotiated with the dealer that I can get accessories and parts for cost or a minimum of 15% when I pick up the machine next week. Just wondering what you guys think would be good to have around for parts? I will be keeping this machine for a long time and I like to be prepared for normal wear and tear replacement stuff rather than have to order and wait from the dealer.

Here's what I have so far:
Cover
Belt or two
Spark plug
Shear pins
Skid Shoes
Air filter

Edit: Scraper blade, service manual

What else?

Also, does anyone know if there is a good online site for parts lookup for the Yamaha's? Lots of good places for the Areins I had but can't find any for the Yamaha. 

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

How about 1 or 2 extra scraper blades? I tend to replace mine every 5 years.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

BCCJWC said:


> does anyone know if there is a good online site for parts lookup for the Yamaha's?


Try this site and go to "parts catalogue". 
It does NOT work for me because I'm in US, but it should work in Canada. This site was given to me by the Yamaha dealer where the YS1028J was purchased.....

https://www.yamaha-motor.ca/


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

*Yamaha snow blower purchase*

The 3 Yamaha snowblowers do not have air filters so no worry there. 
I am not crazy about not having an air filter on it but they know what they are doing.

I would purchase some Fluid Film aerosol spray or a gallon of it and mix it fifty fifty with a hand sprayer/pump sprayer and you can toss the snow into the next county with the Yamaha.

Buy the snow blower cover only if you have no where to store it indoors and I would certainly chain it down if that is the case.

I would purchase a replacement scraper only if you have rough conditions to deal with.

The service manual and the CD for the snowblowers are a must have.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Extra parts are nice, but the very first thing I would recommend purchasing is the service manual.


----------



## BCCJWC (Dec 4, 2014)

Freezn said:


> Extra parts are nice, but the very first thing I would recommend purchasing is the service manual.


Good call! I have service manuals for everything with a engine that I own lol.

Anyone know the part number for the service manual?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Not offhand but between the CD and the service and repair manual are well over $100 loonies when I asked the dealer what that cost and he said they would only sell them to me when I paid for the snow blower.


----------



## BCCJWC (Dec 4, 2014)

YSHSfan said:


> Try this site and go to "parts catalogue".
> It does NOT work for me because I'm in US, but it should work in Canada. This site was given to me by the Yamaha dealer where the YS1028J was purchased.....
> 
> https://www.yamaha-motor.ca/


Thanks but doesn't work for me either. Looks like a dealer only thing or something.


----------



## BCCJWC (Dec 4, 2014)

Freezn said:


> How about 1 or 2 extra scraper blades? I tend to replace mine every 5 years.


Good one!


----------

